# Deer capes



## HUNTERMICHIGAN (Nov 22, 2009)

I am a beginner in taxidermy and need some deer capes that are green perferably because i need to do the work on them for practice. I have a couple of hunting knives one has a bone handle and the other one cost me about 7o dollars that i would trade for . Thanks to who that reply to me. Or could some one cut me a good deal on some.


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

Go on ebay, there is a seller from Mi. Taxidermist can't sell raw capes, unless we have a fur dealers liscense.


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

You can probably get some from most any processor if you're willing to skin a few deer for him.


----------

